# Gosh Darn Beavers!



## Bro.Ben (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright so at my friends work there is a distinct problem with beaver over population. Some my friend guesses at 80 pounds? I've never seen a beaver that size before, would a slingshot be a useful tool to dispatch these creatures humanely? My current set up is a Bill Hayes Kodiak board cut out made from a pattern on the forum. I made it out of basswood, and I shoot full width folded up theraband blue. Usually I shoot glass marbles but I have 45 cal lead ammo at my disposal.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I had a beaver problem 2 years ago. Sadly a slingshot was impractical. My .22 took care of them.


----------



## Bro.Ben (Jun 14, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I had a beaver problem 2 years ago. Sadly a slingshot was impractical. My .22 took care of them.


I'd love to bring out my 22, but there is a no guns restriction where buddy works. I dunno why but they will NOT allow a fire arm. and I cannot afford a bow. I've concidered making a slingbow, but I can't afford arrows. I think this may be futile.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a beaver problem in this area also. Those rascals have made a local creek one of the best fishing streams in the area. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bro.Ben said:


> I had a beaver problem 2 years ago. Sadly a slingshot was impractical. My .22 took care of them.


I'd love to bring out my 22, but there is a no guns restriction where buddy works. I dunno why but they will NOT allow a fire arm. and I cannot afford a bow. I've concidered making a slingbow, but I can't afford arrows. I think this may be futile.
[/quote]

I would NOT try a slingshot for beaver. Unless you were right on top of one and hit it in the head with a large lead ball, I do not believe you could kill it. If you cannot use a firearm, then trapping is about the only reasonable way to go. Your local Fish and Game department might even be willing to send someone out to remove nuisance beaver.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bro.Ben (Jun 14, 2011)

Charles said:


> I had a beaver problem 2 years ago. Sadly a slingshot was impractical. My .22 took care of them.


I'd love to bring out my 22, but there is a no guns restriction where buddy works. I dunno why but they will NOT allow a fire arm. and I cannot afford a bow. I've concidered making a slingbow, but I can't afford arrows. I think this may be futile.
[/quote]

I would NOT try a slingshot for beaver. Unless you were right on top of one and hit it in the head with a large lead ball, I do not believe you could kill it. If you cannot use a firearm, then trapping is about the only reasonable way to go. Your local Fish and Game department might even be willing to send someone out to remove nuisance beaver.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

Traps are a no-no as well unfortunately, they're worried about catching other animals accidentally. There's a dude with a compound bow but he complains about arrows and broadheads being too expensive to waste on there beaver problem. So maybe I'll just have to tell buddy that until his bosses suck it up and let us leave some shell casings around they're gonna be constantly breaking down lodges.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

seriously. Make a conduit blowgun with some coat hanger darts. I know it doesnt sound all that powerful but it is more than enough to take down a beaver if you hit it right. Or get a cheap pistol crossbow. Those bolts are cheap and that would also for sure kill a beaver.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> seriously. Make a conduit blowgun with some coat hanger darts. I know it doesnt sound all that powerful but it is more than enough to take down a beaver if you hit it right. Or get a cheap pistol crossbow. Those bolts are cheap and that would also for sure kill a beaver.


Bowguns are NOT legal in Canada ... SERIOUS trouble if you are caught.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A .22 Break Barrel Pellet Rifle with Raptor Pellets would do it. Very high muzzel velocity. If you buy the Whisper it is ultra quiet. A slingshot would only inflict serious pain unless you can get a shot through the eye and sink into the brain. If they are use to people you might get close enough.


----------

